# 1967 Schwinn Starlet...Just Bought It!



## HARPO (Jul 21, 2018)

I just picked this up about an hour ago. The guy I bought it from got it from the original owner. It was hanging upside down for many, many years, he was told and it looks it. Almost all original...but missing the two rear reflector lenses...headlight lens...and streamers. Even the original, but cracked, Schwinn Superior Whitewalls are on it.

All in all, this will be a very easy bike to bring back to life. Can't wait to start it.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh, and it's missing the rear fender reflector lens! But what is truly amazing is that the fenders are both dent free...and the horn works!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2018)

Clean bike, and nice color. Looks as though it's a 1967 model. 1966's had the S reflector.


----------



## Rollo (Jul 21, 2018)

... Nice find ... Coincidence that there's one on my local CL for sale with the same ball light ... https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/d/1950s-schwinn-starlet-vintage/6644318580.html


----------



## HARPO (Jul 21, 2018)

Catalog says that the headlight came with it.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 21, 2018)

@GTs58  You're right! It's a 1967 model. And I just changed the Title. Also, the 1966 model had chrome on the front of the chain guard. Here's the Spec page:


----------



## HARPO (Jul 21, 2018)

IMHO...still a great deal at $140...


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 21, 2018)

Really nice, almost always the ball lights are missing. Nice score!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 21, 2018)

@smij


----------



## Sven (Jul 22, 2018)

Great find and score


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 22, 2018)

That's nice , do you have a dress to match ?


----------



## HARPO (Jul 23, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> That's nice , do you have a dress to match ?




No, but my wife does. Do you?


----------



## HARPO (Jul 23, 2018)

A few more "before" photos...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 23, 2018)

HARPO said:


> No, but my wife does. Do you?



Aww just pokin fun as Men do , don't worrie some people can't take my sarcastic humor,  you'll be alrite.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 25, 2018)

Work continues, with the chrome and paint being better than I had originally thought.


----------



## spoker (Jul 25, 2018)

HARPO said:


> No, but my wife does. Do you?



great reply


----------



## HARPO (Jul 30, 2018)

OK...all done! Bike rides great, even on the original dry whitewall tires. Good old Schwinn!! Now to see if my wife wants to ride it...


----------



## HARPO (Jul 30, 2018)

A couple more...


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jul 31, 2018)

If she dosent want it.. lmk ,i know some who would love to have it!!


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 31, 2018)

I noticed the dealer sticker says Brands in Wantagh... I grew up on LI, bought a couple bikes there in the '80s and '90s.  The cleanup came out great, the bike is beautiful.

--rick


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2018)

That’s what I love about these Schwinn middleweights, quality paint and chrome. Great job, this thing is gorgeous!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 1, 2018)

BRANDS, like MINEOLA BICYCLE SHOP, seems to have sold the most bikes here on Long Island over the years. Both are still here and doing very well.

I purchased two of my kids bikes from the Mineola store years ago, as well as a couple of lawnmowers and snowblowers, lol. I have my brother-in-laws' mint condition 1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler that came from there also.

fred


----------

